# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Is It Possible To WILD Before Sleep?

## Soul

I'm asking if it's possible, even if it's really hard. If it is can I have some tips on it, But I sometimes wake up AFTER my dreams so could I try wild then.? Oh and what are some good MILD things to say before sleep and MILD works before sleep right? And is it really easier to recognize your dreams with DILD not at night, when most people sleep because I don't want extra sleep of less sleep.

PS, Sorry I included so much more than what it said on the heading but I can't change it

----------


## KingYoshi

*Well, lets see what i can do for you...*





> I'm asking if it's possible, even if it's really hard. If it is can I have some tips on it, But I sometimes wake up AFTER my dreams so could I try wild then.? 
> *It is indeed possible to WILD up first falling asleep, but it is extremely hard and not recommended. It could hours of lting completely still to accomplish this. Waking after your dreams will be much more effective, and a whole lot easier. You can also attempt to WILD during naps. I suggest napping any where from 1 to 5 hours upon awakening. You may be able to accomplish this later on in the day, but the longer you wait, the harder it will become. For WILDing, I suggest you try this method first: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=42271* 
> 
> Oh and what are some good MILD things to say before sleep and MILD works before sleep right? 
> *MILD chants/mantras are performed just before falling asleep, but MILDs actually take place like DILDs. You become lucid during a normal dream. As for mantras, I haven't used them much. Hopefully someone else will be able to give you some advice with those.*
> 
> And is it really easier to recognize your dreams with DILD not at night, when most people sleep because I don't want extra sleep of less sleep.
> *Not exactly sure what you mean here, but DILDs are recognized at night with reality checks or random lucidity. If you want to DILD you should set up a reality check method for use during waking life.*
> 
> PS, Sorry I included so much more than what it said on the heading but I can't change it



*I hope I could help a bit! Good luck with your future efforts!*

----------


## SaMaster14

I just tried this last night. I pretty much got nowhere though...

I was able to stay in a meditative state and keep my mind awake without moving my body for the normal amount of time it takes to get into your REM cycle or whatever, but when I got to my SP... i just stayed there. For at least 15-30 minutes, maybe more, my body was just in SP and nothing was happening. I was just really uncomfortable and after not getting anywhere in sleep, and just staying awake in a sleeping body, I finally forced myself to move and turned over and fell asleep. 

I slept really deeply, but I couldn't remember any of my dreams when I woke up...

----------


## TomSnare

> I just tried this last night. I pretty much got nowhere though...
> 
> I was able to stay in a meditative state and keep my mind awake without moving my body for the normal amount of time it takes to get into your REM cycle or whatever, but when I got to my SP... i just stayed there. For at least 15-30 minutes, maybe more, my body was just in SP and nothing was happening. I was just really uncomfortable and after not getting anywhere in sleep, and just staying awake in a sleeping body, I finally forced myself to move and turned over and fell asleep. 
> 
> I slept really deeply, but I couldn't remember any of my dreams when I woke up...



I have tried doing this many times, simply because I'm either too lazy, or don't have the extra sleep time to do the traditional WILD technique. I've had moderate success only once. I saw HI and I believe I felt sleep paralysis beginning, but that's about as far as I got. For me the biggest thing is the suffocating/breathing hard feeling, aside from actually staying concentrated on counting.
Anyway, the night that I did have that somewhat successful attempt, I had a strange confident feeling wash over me as I was counting. I suddenly felt like "okay, I've been counting a while, I've been trying too hard, I'm just gonna relax and go for it." And I really felt confident about it. 
It's difficult for me to say if it was the confidence that helped me, or if I subconsciously knew that the conditions were right and thus was infused with said confidence. Either way, it seems as if that was a sort of "lucky break," so all I can really say is good luck. Maybe try experimenting with Melatonin and/or caffeine?

----------


## moonshine

Its possible, but not worth it.

----------

